
Scientists Say They've Cooked Up an Endlessly Recyclable Plastic - hsnewman
https://earther.gizmodo.com/scientists-say-theyve-cooked-up-an-endlessly-recyclable-1834591910
======
rajeshmr
Why can't we just stop manufacturing and using plastics ? Invention for the
sake of invention ? Curious. The damage is already done, why keep insisting on
using plastics ?

~~~
ziddoap
Well, take a look around you right now. Take special note of all the products
and materials around you. How many of these contain plastic?

A lot? Thats why we cant "just stop manufacturing and using plastics".

So, instead of letting things continue the way they are (unsustainable) or
just "stop manufacturing" (impossible considering how ubiquitous plastic is),
we instead work on making the situation better (e.g., making them endlessly
recyclable) while working towards phasing out plastics all-together in the
long run.

It's not a switch that can be flipped. The road to a no-plastic world is
through steps like this.

